# Wie viel Gold besitzt ihr?



## Yoshi_87 (11. August 2011)

Da immer wieder die Diskussion auftaucht wie viel Gold "viel" ist möchte ich mal eine große Umfrage dazu machen wieviel Gold nun wirklich viel ist.
Gemeint ist damit wie viel Gold ihr besitzt. Falls ihr beide Fraktionen spielt zählt die bei der mehr Gold ist. Items und Mats zählen nicht sondern nur das Gold was ihr grade aktiv habt.


Um das ganze möglichst genau zu machen hab ich alle 40 möglichen Antworten benutzt.


Sollte es eine Umfrage dieser Art schon geben wäre es nett wenn man mir einen Link zukommen lässt falls das Topic gelöscht wird. Hab bisher nichts gefunden.
Wenn es bei einer anderen Umfrage nur 10 Antwortmöglichkeiten gibt und das obere Ende 100.000Gold ist dann lasst die hier bitte stehen. 


Edit:
Hier immer mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung für den groben Überblick
Ich werde versuchen das ganze aktuell zu halten


Unter 50.000: 74
50.000-100.000: 13
100.000- 500.000: 33
500.000- 1 Mio: 9
Über 1 Mio: 14


----------



## Doofkatze (11. August 2011)

Gefühlt mehr als genug. Ist mir immer etwas peinlich, wenn andere davon sprechen, das XX doch 1000 Gold kostet oder dass das nötige Gold für VZ/Edelsteine nicht da ist.

Hingegen reicht es bei mir aber nicht, um irgendwas anzuschaffen.


----------



## DPausC (11. August 2011)

Wenn ich so auf meinen Chars zusammenrechne komme ich auf 15000-20000. Schnell fliegen können sie alle, große Ausgaben habe ich also keine mehr. Ich habe auch keine Ambitionen meinen "Reichtum" zu vermehren. Keine Lust ständig das AH zu durchsuchen, ich spiel lieber gerade das worauf ich Lust habe. Beim Questen kommt ja auch genug Geld rein. Ich würde mein Geld auch nicht für eine Waffe rausschmeissen die nach 3 Monaten eh nicht mehr aktuell ist. Also wächst die Goldmenge eher als das es weniger wird.


----------



## Velynn (11. August 2011)

hab eig ständig was zwischen 10'000-20'000 Gold. Schnell fliegen können drei meiner 85er. Verzauberungen, Sockel etc kauf ich mir immer teuer ausm ah. Ich hab da bisher noch nie was aus ner Gildenbank genommen, dafür leg ich auch fast nie was in die gildenbank, sondern verkaufe mein zeugs ebenfalls teuer im ah. 
Ich komm ganz gut zurecht mit dem wenigen Gold, wofür brauche ich mehr gold? Will ja keinen Chopper oder Sandsteindrachen.
Wenn ich mir was teueres anschaffe, wie zB. ein neues rüstungsteil, dann heisst es einfach ab mit dem dudu kräuter oder erze farmen, so kommt das gold schnell wieder rein. Zudem verkaufe ich ca. alle zwei Wochen mit einem 85er Armschienen nach Wahl.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2011)

Aktuell 127k :>

Goldcap ist btw 1 Mio, also kannst du dir restlichen Antworten entfernen.

E: Ah nein, man kanns ja auf mehreren Chars haben


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. August 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> hab eig ständig was zwischen 10'000-20'000 Gold. Schnell fliegen können drei meiner 85er. Verzauberungen, Sockel etc kauf ich mir immer teuer ausm ah. Ich hab da bisher noch nie was aus ner Gildenbank genommen, dafür leg ich auch fast nie was in die gildenbank, sondern verkaufe mein zeugs ebenfalls teuer im ah.
> Ich komm ganz gut zurecht mit dem wenigen Gold, wofür brauche ich mehr gold? Will ja keinen Chopper oder Sandsteindrachen.



Geht mir ähnlich. Momentan 19k.
Sechs Chars können bei mir 300% fliegen, zwei weitere sogar 315%, halt meine Main-Chars.  (Ja, ich habe acht 85er, man will ja Selbstversorger sein und bleiben ^^) Ich mag das langsame Geflatter halt einfach nicht, darum gibts für jeden mit Level 70 auch ein "Upgrade". Ansonsten gebe ich kaum Gold aus, außer fürs reparieren.
Demächst Wird auch mein Magierlein, welches ich gerade level, schnell fliegen lernen, dann geht das Gold wohl nochmal kurzfristig runter...


----------



## Yoshi_87 (11. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> E: Ah nein, man kanns ja auf mehreren Chars haben



Genau genommen kann man maximal etwa 20 Mio haben.. 10 Chars und jeder mit eigener Gildenbank. 






Ich hab nur einen Main der alles hat (außer Rüstung aus dem AH gibt es nichts mehr was ich noch kaufen könnte), Gold geht dann nur ab und an mal weg (Die beiden Hyal Mounts z.B.) Ansonsten wächst es immer stätig nach oben (mal mehr, mal weniger). 


Es gibt ne einfache Faustregel: Wenn man mindestens so viel Gold wie HP hat ist alles in Butter.


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. August 2011)

Ich hab um die 2000 Gold lebe immer am Existenzminimum aber ich hab alle wichtigen Sachen gelernt (Dicke Fliegen Berufe auf Max etc.) 
Ich könnte mehr haben aber wofür? Für ein Item würde ich keine 5000+ Gold abgeben die Preise sind einfach viel zu Stark gestiegen, da farm ich mir meine Items lieber selbst zusammen dauert zwar aber ich unterstütze diesen Wahnsinn dadurch nicht.


----------



## Bismark72 (12. August 2011)

Gold....spielt doch wirklich keine Rolle. Wenn man von allem so schnell so viel bekommen wie Gold in WoW, dann würde ich das Arbeiten sein lassen.


----------



## Vaccula (12. August 2011)

Je nach AH Preisen lässt sich wirklich sehr schnell sehr viel Gold verdienen. Die Leute die quasi kein Gold besitzen legen entweder keinen Wert darauf (was vollkommen ok ist, wirklich brauchen tut man es ja nicht) oder aber sie können nicht wirklich mit dem AH umgehen. Mit 20 Minuten "Arbeit" im AH macht man in der Regel mehr Gold als durch eine Stunde herkömmlichen Farmens.
Ich selbst habe für 1,5mio+ abgestimmt, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis ich in die nächst höhere Kategorie gehöre.


----------



## Dexis (12. August 2011)

Es geht ja eigentlich gar nicht darum wieviel Gold man nun besitzt - 50k, 150k oder 5mio - sondern mich wundert es jedes Mal zu lesen wie einige Leute es schaffen permanent am imaginären (Gold)hungertuch zu nagen^^
Ich besitze mehrere Charaktere, bei denen die drei Sammelberufe eingebaut sind. Und die sind auch nicht mal eben so schnell hochgezogen worden, sondern als ganz normale Twinks im Laufe von Jahren entstanden. Dabei habe ich zu Beginn des neuen Addons alle Materialien für die Herstellerberufe selbst gefarmt und die Überschüsse auf den Markt geworfen. Also reines Farmen zum AH verscherbeln habe ich eigentlich nie betrieben... und komme - meiner Meinung nach - trotzdem ohne größere Anstengung auf rund 110k Goldreserven. Nicht mit eingerechnet sind die ca. 50-60k Wert an Materialien aller Berufszweige, die auf der Bank liegen.
Ich wundere mich jedes Mal wenn ich mich mit Leuten unterhalte, die sich zweimal überlegen müssen, ob sie nun die "große oder kleine Verzauberung auf die Brust" kaufen oder nicht. Ich zocke seit April (wg. neuer Arbeit) fast nur noch zu den Raids und halte mich weiter auf dem o.g. Goldstand und das trotz regelmäßiger Ausgaben. Da fragt man sich manchmal wie einige Leute das hinkriegen....


----------



## Rabaz (13. August 2011)

So um die 20.000. Die reichen mir absolut, da ich zB. Teile ausm AH mit fünfstelligen Preisen eh nicht kaufe, auch nicht wenn ich ne Million hätte.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2011)

Alleine auf meinen anderen Charakteren (= Alles, was nicht hexen kann) liegen derzeit 20k Gold rum, mit denen ich mich schon recht "arm" fühle, einfach weil ich es mittlerweile gewohnt bin, eben "genug" Gold zu haben.

Am Wochenende gab es dann plötzlich eine reine Gebotsauktion für ein Skalpell mit 25k Gold, Sofortkauf der anderen Skalpelle 40-50k Gold.

Als diese 25k zunächst weg waren, habe ich mir echt Sorgen um meine Finanzen gemacht,  da ja NUR noch diese 20k auf den anderen Chars da waren...


----------



## Yoshi_87 (30. Oktober 2011)

Puschen wir das Topic mal wieder. 


Was mich auch noch interessieren würde wäre wieviel Gold ihr, laut der Statistik, bisher hattet...
Bei müssten das (über alle Chars verteilt) sicher an die 800k bis 1Mio Gold sein. Mein Bankchar allein hat schon 550k und mein Main 150k G.


----------



## Saty (19. Januar 2012)

Mehr als 10'000 Gold sind bei mir nicht drin.
Es kommt einfach nicht genug rein neben den Raids und Arena matches.

*
*

Transmogrifications geben mir den Rest :>

Item von Bank nehmen -> moggen(10-50g) -> einlagern (25g).
Und das pro Item ... das rechnet sich bei mehren styles


----------



## Thjodrerir (19. Januar 2012)

Permanent dauerpleite, hab nie mehr als 15k gehabt, und das war auch noch zu WotLK für den Chopper.


----------



## Michithekiller (20. Januar 2012)

Derzeit nur noch 136k ... ansonsten meist um die 500-600k aber das Gold habe ich ........ aber weiter kann ich mich nicht äußern dazu


----------



## Kijimea0815 (27. Januar 2012)

2.5 mio - Gold bekommt man ja mittlerweile ohne nen Finger krumm zu machen.


----------

